# Highly Edible Nylabone



## Heidi36oh

Sorry no help here, I get the once they can't destroy in month







 


 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

jlehigh said:


> 12 week old puppy nearly finished the large size in about 20 minutes. I feel so bad because it was not my intention for her to eat nearly the whole thing, just gave it to her to chew on and snack a little while I was on my computer. She was sitting at my feet - I heard her chewing, but when I looked down after a little while it was nearly gone... will this hurt her? I was freaked out... thinking maybe she broke a piece off (but that's what was left - I searched all around the room). Anyhow I will not buy those again - Will get the non-edibles which last much longer before I need to discard. I didn't even think a full grown dog could eat the whole thing in one sitting.


 
If they're what I'm thinking they are (Healthy Edibles?) I wouldn't worry too much. My now almost 9 month old Cooper ate one right around the 3 month old mark too. He was just fine. They really are highly digestible and shouldn't hurt your pup at all. If anything, maybe a little tummy upset? But, like I said, Cooper had them before and was just fine. I also thought it was a treat that would last for a while.:no: I also tried the non-edible ones and guess what? Cooper chewed off chunks too big and that made him throw up! I never bought those again.:doh:


----------



## missmarstar

if you are talking about those "healthy edible" nylabones, i used to get those for Sam too and he loved them but he finished them very quickly as well. too expensive for not enough chew time as far as i'm concerned. i wouldn't be worried about him eating it though.. i'm sure he'll be just fine.


----------



## jm2319

We got a couple of those for Jensen who did eat them in one sitting too (he's full-grown). I too thought they would last! They just seem to melt in their mouths!! It didn't seem to cause any digestive problems for Jensen, but needless to say we don't get them anymore.


----------



## jlehigh

Yes they are the 'healthy edibles'. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought these things would last longer... esp with a puppy. Ah well - they are too expensive. And the regular nylabone I got her (non-edible) she is chewing apart now as well, but that has lasted weeks. Does anyone know if there are any good alternative 'chews' to Nylabone? Something that she will enjoy but will last a while?


----------



## AndyFarmer

I bought those ONCE for Andy Farmer and he ate it quickly as well. I didn't think that was a good sign...all that 'matter' in his belly to digest, so that was the last time I bought one. Then all the bad press came out about the 'greenies'...I don't buy those either.


----------



## BeauShel

I got those for Bama today and he and Beau had them gone in 5 minutes. They werent to expensive since I got them at the base exchange. The large was $2.99. But I dont think I will buy them again.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Diesel also ate his very quickly...too quick for the money I spent on it.. thats for certain


----------



## missmarstar

i give Sam lots of bones that last him a good few hours at least.... he gets marrow bones, beef knuckles (BIG ones that last a long time!), beef knees... i get them from the grocery store for a VERY decent price.


----------



## Ljilly28

Does anyone have more feedback these edible Nylabones? Are they safe?


----------



## missmarstar

Sam never had problems with them, and he'd eat the entire thing super quick even as a puppy. I only bought them maybe 6 or 7 times before I realized the chew time to cost ratio sucked. LOL I think they are specifically designed to be eaten and easily digestible, so I wouldn't worry about that, but I would just watch for tummy upset just in case, especially if its the first time you've given them one.

To clarify, I'm talking about the Nylabone "Healthy Edibles" line... I have no experience with the plastic-y looking ones because neither of mine would even touch those.


----------



## coppers-mom

My dogs munch them down in one sitting and haven't had stomach upset. Of course my GoldenX is 70+ lbs an bassettX is about 50 lbs.
Copper is the GoldenX and I haven't found anything that last long with him. He just ignores the plastic stuff an all the "chews" seem to "chew up and eat fasts" so I don't know what would work!


----------



## tippykayak

I've never had a problem with Gus and the healthy edibles, even though he would eat them in one shot (and this from a dog who didn't care about food). They're a little too pricey, as other folks have mentioned, for the time the dog actually spends enjoying them. I think that's probably the best indicator of their safety. 

And for those whose dogs tear up the non-edible Nylabones too fast, be aware they come in different strengths (flexible, durable, and "galileo"). If your dog loves them but tears up the "flexible" variety too fast, try going up a scale. Comet has spent many a happy hour slowly mangling the "durable" variety, but the "flexible" is too soft and he can rip chunks off. We just got him a "galileo" and he's taken quite nicely to it.


----------



## avincent52

Ljilly28 said:


> Does anyone have more feedback these edible Nylabones? Are they safe?


Well, I've got radiographic evidence, actually. 
Tessie had one a couple of weeks ago and she ate it in 20 minutes or so, kinda fast but not unreasonable I guess. (It came essentially free in a trial pack so $$ wasn't an issue.)

I gave her one while we ate dinner on Sunday. She was back whining within two minutes. She simply inhaled it. And that's actually what made us think twice about the sock. 

Later that evening we went to the vet about the sock. I guess the bone must have digested pretty quickly and thoroughly because on six x-rays and three rounds of induced vomiting, neither vet reported anything that looked like a bone or large pieces thereof in her gut or coming up when she vomited, and she couldn't have possibly chewed it that well that fast. 

That's the good news, I'd guess. I don't think that even if a dog swallows one that it could cause an obstruction. (Disclaimer, I am not a vet, nor do I play one on TV. And I didn't think a dog could eat one sock while holding another one and I was proven very wrong on that.)

best
Allen


----------



## Angel_Kody

I don't give them to Jester. I tried a couple of times when he was younger but he is such a pig and scarfs them down way too fast. Actually, I gave up on them because I don't particularly enjoy being awakened out of a dead sleep by the sound of my dog yacking.....on the one small area rug in the bedroom of course. :no: :doh:


----------



## Bogey's Mom

We are on our third try with Nylas. We started with the edible ones, which were expensive and went too fast. Then we moved to the rubber ones that are flexible and inedible. Except after a few months of work it was no longer inedible. He swallowed a small piece so it was trashed. So now we are on the most durable ones. It probably won't last forever but for $15 at least it's going to last for a few months and not fall apart. 

I agree with the comment on marrow bones. They are good stuff - but we can't use them because they are very rich and I'm afraid to do anything right now that would disturb his sensitive system. But you can get them at the butcher for $5 and they get cut into 3-5 pieces. It's just a messy treat so I only let him have them while in his crate. I don't want that goop all over my house.


----------



## Florabora22

Lol, I bought a package of those 3 nights ago thinking they would be the perfect thing to give to Flora so I could have some down time. I gave her a bacon flavored one and let her take it into the family room... 5 minutes later she was at my feet pawing at my legs. I went to go find the bone, and found just a tiny little nub left! I was astonished that she ate it so fast, and now I only give them to her when I'm okay with her having a VERY large snack.

You weren't the only one fooled.


----------



## caddis

Shelby ate one from the store to the house. Freaked me out, but no problems with her. Last time I get one of those. She gets carrots now.


----------



## Maya's Mom

AndyFarmer said:


> Then all the bad press came out about the 'greenies'...I don't buy those either.


I guess I must have missed this. What is the problem with them? I'm getting ready for a new pup and trying to figure out what to buy for toys and chews.


----------

